
Craig Wright's “Supercomputer” does exist and it's the 17th fastest in the world - mbgaxyz
http://www.top500.org/system/178468
======
mbgaxyz
Here's a certificate signed by Berkeley Labs, when Tulip Trading's CO1N
supercomputer was ranked 15th.

[http://imgur.com/h8jSn8Z](http://imgur.com/h8jSn8Z)

Can anybody provide some insight into how the Top 500 list is compiled and
what checks, if any, take place?

